# Biogaia L-Reuteri



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried Biogaia, L-Reuteri Probiotic?I've read a lot about it and there is tons of scientific research backing up its claims. Apparently it can help balance flora in the gut and has helped with a whole lot of symptoms like gas, pain, diarrhea, constipation, colic, immune system etc. There is so much scientific data from reputable universities and labs - unfortunately I'm a bit of a computer dummy and dont know how to put the links on to the postings.I was just wondering if anyone has had any success with this probiotic. Not all L Reuteri products have had the backup research that Biogaia has, but it sounds like this could be helpful for some of us. Would love to hear comments and feedback.


----------

